# 1000 GALLON TANK



## GOD (Dec 1, 2003)

WHAT PH DO I NEED TO KEEP BLACK RHOMS IN


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

What kind of heater are you using for this huge tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ph 8.5


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

ph should be 6.5-7.5.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

between 7.5 to 8.2 ...............


----------

